# Wheel Lock Removal Tool Kit by AGA Tools



## Sponsor (Mar 8, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwwj4y7lHRg

Have you ever had a problem removing a high security wheel lock bolt with a spinning ring?

Unfortunately, these bolts cannot be easily removed with a traditional socket and oftentimes get stuck from being rounded and stripped. Grinding, drilling and welding will usually result in damaging the wheel, making the removal extremely risky and expensive.

AGA Tools saw the need for an alternative solution so they developed the Wheel Lock Removal Tool Kit. This tool kit allows you to remove high security with spinning wheel lock bolts in just a few minutes, without a key and without damaging the wheel.

Avoid the expensive wheel repair and potential wheel replacement. Opt to use the AGA wheel lock removal tool, which will save you time and money on this repair.

This special tool is only for automotive professionals and repair shop owners. To order the AGA Wheel Lock Removal Tool, please call (760) 738-4084. For more information on this product, visit http://www.agatools.com/featured-products/wheel-lock-tool


----------



## 181562 (Feb 1, 2010)

This tool negates the "benefit" of this type of wheel lock.


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

my thoughts exactly sunny.


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Just like the slim jims the pop a lock guys carry..


----------



## [email protected] Tools (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi All,

We've received a lot of feedback over the years from shop mechanics and store owners regarding the difficulty experienced when removing the McGard high security wheel lock bolts. So, we created the Wheel Lock Removal Tool to help make the repair easier and prevent damage to the wheels. Unfortunately, not everyone has the same purpose in mind for this tool. We are aware of the potential misuse of this product and have taken the necessary precautions to help ensure that this tool does not end up in the wrong hands. We will be requiring a commercial license before purchase. As always, we appreciate the feedback and are looking forward to continue to help business/car owners save time and money on repairs.


----------



## gotoschoolhere (Jul 3, 2007)

I just had wheels stolen off of my ///M6GC and I can tell you that I would not put this on my car. Seems like a lot of work for something that may possibly happen once in your lifetime.


----------



## rockc230 (Jul 6, 2016)

need this product.


----------



## alpinweiss (Sep 13, 2009)

sunny5280 said:


> This tool negates the "benefit" of this type of wheel lock.


Although I wonder how many potential wheel thieves will want to put this much effort into removing each wheel. :dunno:

:drive:


----------

